# GBATemp Newsletter



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

I am a fairly regular user on GBATemp, as I am sure you all know,

but I can't help thinking the creation of a little newsletter to outline the best topics and the front-page portal news could be made and emailed to all GBATemp members via their email address (duh). Magazine staff could be in charge of the whole thing - just a little newsletter with some facts on, a bit like a RSS feed, but not just a link-more detailed.

~jet


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 28, 2010)

Kinda pointless.


If you're a regular temper, you'll get on the site and find important info by yourself.


Also, there are probably thousands of emails. It would hurt the server sending those all.


----------



## prowler (Sep 28, 2010)

It's been done before - The Google Wave (Or was it GBAtemp wave).
Anyway, that was a pretty good idea, shame Llama Riot never got round to doing it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Kinda pointless.
> 
> 
> If you're a regular temper, you'll get on the site and find important info by yourself.
> ...


What? Llama Riot?


----------



## prowler (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh. It was The Weekly Wave
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=215237

edit: oh shit, he was banned. Never knew.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Oh. It was The Weekly Wave
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=215237
> 
> edit: oh shit, he was banned. Never knew.


gotit. Google Wave...?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 28, 2010)

It has been done a few times:
The Temper Post
The Weekly Wave (stopped after 2 issues, not because Llama got banned though)
The Temper Weekly (a project of luke_c, never actually had anything released I think)

It's more work than you'd think (+ staffers are usually quite busy already)


----------



## prowler (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah but the idea was to post on the Google Wave and GBAtemp.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 28, 2010)

It's not a bad idea but staff doing it is a bad idea

If you PM's costy and asked if he'd be able to send the emails and if he says OK then you could do everything else yourself (or with the help of other tempers)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 29, 2010)

*The Temper Post*
Author: _JPH_.
Banned.

*The Weekly Wave*
Author: _Llama Riot_.
Banned.

There's a pattern.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

Do people who create the newsletters usually get banned?


----------



## .Chris (Sep 29, 2010)

I miss those guys.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Do people who create the newsletters usually get banned?


From the looks of it, yes they do for some odd reason.


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 29, 2010)

Gahh, what's up with that? I miss those brosephs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, at any rate, it can't hurt to have a newsletter, can it? I mean, as long as someone's willing to put forth the effort, I have no qualms!


----------



## luke_c (Oct 3, 2010)

I have/had something planned as others have pointed out but it's not my top priority at the moment.


----------

